# Circulator Mods



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 22, 2020)

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/teaser-ive-got-a-circulator-mod-in-the-works.4649/#post-39094


----------



## cooder (Nov 23, 2020)

Trippy!


----------

